# How soon should I separate a buckling from mama? - MILK goats



## Cara Peachick (Jan 23, 2012)

I have Lamanchas and am considering retaining a buckling this year.  At what age do I need to separate him from mom?  I've heard bucklings can be fertile as early as 6 weeks, but my does shouldn't be coming into heat until the fall.  I'd like to leave him with mama as long as I safely can, but I DON'T want him breeding his mom !  Can I watch their behavior to tell?  Or will that be too late ?

Thanks.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 23, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> I have Lamanchas and am considering retaining a buckling this year.  At what age do I need to separate him from mom?  I've heard bucklings can be fertile as early as 6 weeks, but my does shouldn't be coming into heat until the fall.  I'd like to leave him with mama as long as I safely can, but I DON'T want him breeding his mom !  Can I watch their behavior to tell?  Or will that be too late ?
> 
> Thanks.


Behavior will be too late most likely.  I would separate him at least by 3 months just to be on the safe side.  You probably have until he's 4 months, but I prefer safe to sorry.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 23, 2012)

I know a guy who's 8 week old buckling got both his 8 week old sister and his momma pregnant!  Now, those were Nigerian Dwarfs who can breed all year long.  Just saying that so people know it CAN happen.

Since you have La Mancha's you should be safe until the middle of the summer.  However, I wouldn't take any chances and would separate him by the time he was 12 weeks old also.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

12 weeks.. I've got Nigerians. They'll breed their MAMA!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> I know a guy who's 8 week old buckling got both his 8 week old sister and his momma pregnant!  Now, those were Nigerian Dwarfs who can breed all year long.  Just saying that so people know it CAN happen.


eeeeewwww, that is just wrong. lol


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd remove him by June. Chances are he'll still need a few months of growing for his penis to reach an adult goat. My buck wasn't able to get a good poke in till about Sept/Oct (he was born in Feb) because he was still too short. Removing him by June still gives you 2 or so months before a first heat, so you should be fine. Get a wether and put him in with the does. He'll tell you when they are ready.


----------



## Chirpy (Jan 24, 2012)

> Chances are he'll still need a few months of growing for his penis to reach an adult goat.


Don't just go by his size thinking he can't reach the doe...   I've seen small bucks actually get up onto something to breed a much larger female.   I know a buck who overturns his feeder/bucket to get onto it to breed and another that used a wooden pallet that was part of their 'play-on toys' and bred the female while she was standing next to it.    Those boys are tricky and will usually figure out a way to get what they want!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm very suspicious of the 8 week buckling thing, and even more suspicious an 8 week old doeling got bred.  I'd say by 12 weeks.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  If all goes to plan and a buckling actually hits the ground out of the breeding I have in mind, he'll be 12 weeks old in June, so that sounds perfect.


----------

